# Java als Backend, Javascript als View



## hiwi (3. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben ein Javaframework, das uns Graphen layouted und die Kanten dazu routet. 
Eine GUI wollen wir jetzt mit Javascript machen. Also, aus dem Browser soll dann der Befehl kommen an Java, dass zum gegebenen Layout die Positionen und sonstige Attribute der Knoten und die Pfade für die Kanten berechnet und zurückgeschickt werden sollen.
Es gibt sicher mehrere Wege dies zu realisieren. Aber kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben, wie so etwas wohl am besten und effektivsten, oder auch am einfachsten zu realisieren ist? Wenn ich "Java Javascript Kommunikation" googele, dann bekomme ich immer nur etwas mit Java-Applets. Aber es ist ja kein Applet, was wir haben. 
Sehe ich das richtig? Der Javateil muss eine Serverfunktionalität bekommen, und auf Anfragen hören und reagieren. Gibt es dazu schon ein Framework oder irgendetwas, das einem das Leben leichter macht? In Javascript bin ich ziemlicher Noob. Hab mich grad erst eingearbeitet.

Vielen Dank für Antworten,
schöne Grüße,
hiwi


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2011)

AJAX, zusammen mit jQuery recht einfach
Dazu JSON zum Datenaustausch wäre eine Möglichkeit, wird auch von jQuery unterstützt.
ZK wäre eine andere alternative für den Client.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Mrz 2011)

Oder ExtJS  Sehr mächtig aber der Einstieg ist auch etwas schwieriger als bei JQuery.

Alternativ GWT (oder ExtGWT). Damit machst du den Client in Java und der Compiler kompiliert es dir automatisch nach JavaScript.


----------



## MasterK (3. Mrz 2011)

Schau dir mal ZK an: ZK - Leading Enterprise Ajax

Bin da vor ein paar tagen mit in berührung gekommen, und ich muss sagen: einfach genial. Vor allem: du bist nichtmal gezwungen, JS auf clientseite zu verwenden. Da gibts auch ne schicke sandbox zum direkt rumspielen: ZK Sandbox


----------

